# Asking to go outside



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Although my puppy knows that she has to go outside to toilet how can I get her to tell me when she needs to go outside? I haven't got time to follow her around the house all day and the weather is just too pants to have the door open all day. My dog I had previous used to just come and find me, say please with her paws then run to the back door (I didn't teach her this she just did it). Any help would be appreciated


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Get some poochie bells. That is how I trained Molly. I put them on my door and when we had to go outside I would say "go find spot" and tap the bell. Within a day she was tapping them on her own. Every time she tapped them I would take her out to her potty area. We did have quite a few false alarms where she would tap them cause she would hear someone in the hall and wanted to go see them but I would take her to potty.

She has been fully houstrained since about 4 and a half months. She hasn't had 1 accident in the house since then. That is what worked for us


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I ordered some poochie bells last night. My pup is piddling for England, despite us taking him outside regularly. Actually it's not quite that bad but with the good weather I have been concerned that he is peeing outside by default just because he is out there. I have now chopped up some treats and we are going to treat him every time he performs outside. 

It is a bit confusing, do you praise and treat as they are doing it? I found that if he was mid wee and i said 'Good boy' it distracted him from the task at hand but if you don't praise him straight away will he know he is being praised and treated for the wee.

At the moment we are waiting for a poo, he hasn't had one since this morning and I am not sure what time he did it as it was waiting for me in his crate when I got up at 6.30am.

The other issue we have is agreeing on what we say - breeder said just use wee wee for both, hubby says he won't be a puppy for ever and we should use a more grown up word like toilet but that doesn't flow for me. What do you guys all say, we need to decide on something soon as it will be confusing for the poor little chap.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thank you, that is so cool. I never knew such a thing existed. I've just ordered some so hopefully will be here in a few days.

I praise as my puppy is doing a wee or poo (outside that is ) luckily it doesn't distract her but she does look at me to acknowledge she is listening. For a word to use I just say 'go for a wee' which I use for both.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine just stand by my back door waiting patiently. I tried my own homemade poochie bells (out of budgie bells!) and Dexter was terrified of them! He wouldn't go near the back door until I had taken them away so I'm glad I didn't fork out for them.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is very vocal 
She quickly learnt that in our mad house the only way we were going to notice her when she needed to go out was if she shouted - so she does. Just once with a degree of urgency - we always respond, but sometimes she just wants to have a doodle dash around the garden 
When I was training her - I would say calmly 'be quick' as she was weeing and as she stood up I would say ' Good be quick' and I'd treat her at that point. You don't need to be overly excited. 
The instructor at our dog class uses 'yes yes yes' whenever a pup is doing the right thing... that might work too.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

I am thinking of investing in some poochie bells too because most of the accidents (not that she's having many) pip seems to be having are because we are preoccupied & have taken our eye off the ball. 
Our instruction for pip is 'go on' for wee & poo & whilst she's doing it we just say 'well done go on' calmly & then over the top 'well done' once she's done it with an instant treat. 
It seems to work really well & think she's starting to get the hang of it but the slightest thing does distract her eg a fly, a bird, a leaf in wind etc!!!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We trained Ollie to go outside with treats and praise. Now he just barks to go out.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm floundering a bit too. Ralph rarely goes indoors but for the past few weeks the door has been open or we've been out in the garden anyway. If the door is closed he goes to stand by the door but unless I see him I don't know he's there.

He woke me at 5.30am this morning by barking which he never does so I went down and let him out and he did a poo straight away. So when he is crated he lets me know he needs to go out (once!) but if not crated he doesn't seem to make a sound and will eventually go on the floor (only wee not poo).

I just hope he's getting the idea and will eventually make a noise to let me know he needs to go out.

I hate the command we use though which is "Do wee wees". Didn't think that one through! :embarrassed:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes pouchie bells work well with some dogs, although they do sound like santa is coming lol with more than one ringing them. 

Mine have always just sat at the back door and waited for me to open it ... it all comes with age and you and your puppy will find something that works for you


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have to say potty training feels like two steps foreword and one step back. I feel like if I had one month where I'm with them to housebreak them, we wouldn't keep taking steps back. They each had a poopy accident for the first time today since the second day they were home. I realize I missed both of their signs each time and the training has gotten difficult with us having really high temps. But I can't be with them all the time. I find crating them all day an unpleasant alternative so I have them going to doggie day care for the socializing and exercise. Again heat isn't helping because they are limited in how often they go outside. Thankfully it's only once a day for each of them and I think they know that we don't do that. I'm just looking forward to the time when I don't have to be constantly wondering where they are at.


----------



## carolinequilts (May 22, 2013)

In response to this (and the other post about bells), I bought a bell that is in a cage like rubber ball that was sold in the bird section at the pet store. It is not to overwhelming and the soft rubber means that my wood door frame isn't getting damaged. I used this with my last dog (a Cocker Spaniel) and see used to hit it with all her might! Milo is starting to use it already and he is just 10 weeks old.

Here is a link that shows it:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10822568&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I have had the poochie bells for a couple of days now and they are brilliant! I didn't even have to show Nellie how to use them she rings them with her nose and then sits by the door and waits for me...there hasn't been one accident in the house since they arrived  Yay!!!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> I have had the poochie bells for a couple of days now and they are brilliant! I didn't even have to show Nellie how to use them she rings them with her nose and then sits by the door and waits for me...there hasn't been one accident in the house since they arrived  Yay!!!


So glad they are working out for Nellie I actually removed a few bells off mine cause what a racket it made in an apartment. They are on a key ring type thing so easy to remove I only left 1 bell on


----------



## TillysMom (Jun 18, 2013)

I have used "be clean" for all my dogs as it was suggested by a dog trainer years ago. But my sister admitted the other day that she's always hated it - she thinks its too twee for words. Works like a charm tho - especially if they wake you up in the middle of the night and you have to go out in your pjs.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I just ordered them as well. I think they came today, but I'll check when I get home from work. Like another poster (I forget who), Frankie seems to know outside is the place, just doesn't know how to tell us he needs to go there or doesn't know inside is not the place. but at 10 weeks, we are just happy he is getting the hang of it!


----------

